# I has New Meece!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yesterday I receieved three new lovelies from the fabulous Heather @ Loganberry Stud, Quite frankly, I want to be like her when I grow up! LOL
The first... is a boy, a very gorgeous boy that will hopefully have many gorgeous babies in my mousery. He's Champagne, so he will be a foundation buck in my lilac lines, plus he is a satin carrier, so once I have a sufficent amount of first gen lilacs, then he will be moved over to my satin lines 









Nooo! No pictures, i'm SHY!









Oh, go on then... but i'm not smiling!!









...My ears are my best feature!

Next, are two Champagne bred PEW's, who I have nicknamed Kinky and Boots... I managed to lose one of them under my computer desk during this photoshoot, but got her out in about five minutes hehe Seems these girls are brave jumpers. If they don't wanna be on my hand, they wont be, no matter how high the fall! hehe! 
They are sisters, and i'm deciding who to put them in with once the quarantine is done, they could work as a foundation for my other lilac line, but do I want albino in there? I'm gonna have enough trouble with the pink eyed gene! lol Though on the brightside, easily spotted from day one!
Anyways...









The world... its so BIG!! *le gasp*









Gorgeous super model mouse! hehe

I hopes you love my gorgeous meece, and thanks again to the lovely Heather for helping me out!

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Kathy  I am very, very happy with them!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, that's a very light champagne! Or is it just that the photo was taken in natural lighting? Pretty boy, though.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

He is actually a touch too dark to show well! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad you like them! 

The buck is too dark to show, Katie is right - champagne should be light, and pinky coloured. I have shown dark mice before, but they've had the pink colour. Plus it's good to show a range of shades in things like cham and silver, as different judges prefer different colours - and the mouse in the middle will always look the best! But this one is too dark - i gave him to Katie because she asked for satin, and this guy may carry it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Loganberry, that is so true, for folks that go to show; I've rarely had a champagne this light, and I might have mistaken it for something else as the standard for US clubs is a considerably warmer shade than this boy. That subtle shade of pink and the even more subtle shade of blue in silver meeces are so pretty. When you add the warmth of pink to the champagne and the coolness of almost blue to silver it's a thing of beauty. This boy would top the charts at most US shows. I like American style meeces well enough, but I do like the overall size of the English mousie as it gives more canvas for the colors and markings.


----------

